# Λεξιλογία: Ετών δεκατεσσάρων (ελεύθερο θέμα)



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2022)

Σαν σήμερα, το 2008, άνοιξε επίσημα τις διαδικτυακές της πόρτες η Λεξιλογία.

Ο σημερινός κόσμος, από τότε που είδε το πρώτο της διαδικτυακό φως, μοιάζει να απέχει τουλάχιστον έναν αιώνα.

Και τι δεν είδαμε μέσα σε αυτά τα δεκατέσσερα χρόνια: Κραχ, παγκόσμιο και πανελλήνιο, πανδημία, άγριο πόλεμο στα χώματα της Ευρώπης.

Το Φέισμπουκ και το Τουίτερ ήταν κάτι για κάποιους ιδιόρρυθμους.

Και πόσα άλλα δεν εξελίχτηκαν παράλληλα ή σαν επακόλουθα όλων αυτών των μεγάλων, σεισμικών αναταραχών.

Στο σχολείο, με αφορμή κάποια γιορτή, μάς έβαζαν έκθεση με «ελεύθερο θέμα». Να γράψουμε ό,τι θέλουμε.

Γράψτε κι εσείς ελεύθερα, ό,τι σημαίνει για εσάς η Λεξιλογία, ό,τι ήταν για εσάς το πιο σημαντικό που συναντήσατε εδώ (ή και γενικότερα) αυτά τα 14 χρόνια.

Εύχομαι υγεία, ευημερία και πολλές πολλές λέξεις για όλες και όλους τους/τις συλλεξιλόγους!


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2022)

Βάζεις δύσκολα. Το ελευθερο θέμα ειναι πάντα πρόβλημα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 2, 2022)

_Δεκατετράχρονο τεκνό 
δεινής λεξιλογίας
στα δύσκολα δεν είσ’ οκνό
με άνθη ευλαβείας

Γω ένα λόγο θα σου πω
σα λεξιλογημένος
στο υπογράφω κι α προπό
πως είμ’ ευτυχισμένος!_


----------



## chessman (Apr 3, 2022)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σαν σήμερα, το 2008, άνοιξε επίσημα τις διαδικτυακές της πόρτες η Λεξιλογία.
> 
> Ο σημερινός κόσμος, από τότε που είδε το πρώτο της διαδικτυακό φως, μοιάζει να απέχει τουλάχιστον έναν αιώνα.
> 
> ...


Εγώ μόλις σήμερα ανακάλυψα τη Λεξιλογία και νιώθω ενθουσιασμένος κι ευλογημένος. Θα ευχηθώ μόνο να μακροημερεύσει και να συνεχίσει να προάγει τη γνώση μας πάνω στην Ελληνική Γλώσσα.


----------



## cougr (Apr 4, 2022)

Καλώς όρισες, chessman!


----------



## chessman (Apr 5, 2022)

cougr said:


> Καλώς όρισες, chessman!


Καλώς σας βρίσκω!


----------

